# Tap it...



## GaryCN

I'm very new to the lathe, and have only turned a few handles. Can you explain photo 3 a little more.
I must be this "1) A vacuum chuck with a dried block of brazilian cherry and a 4" pvc connector pipe. Total cost $8. ' but I have no idea what you are talking about. I did order one of the taps they do not cost much under
$30 with shipping.My lathe is the Steel City Mini, I purchased a Nova chuck for it. I've had it for about 3 weeks
and have not used it very much.


----------



## peruturner

that is going to be my next tool buy for sure,it saves a lot of work puting faces plate screws,lol


----------



## Radish

Really great tool, as are most of J.R. Beall's inventions. I found this article instructive of more options that can be achieved with lathe tapped fixtures.


----------



## dmann

GaryCN : Photo 3 will be used as a vacuum chuck. It is a 5" diameter by 2" piece of brazilian cherry that when hooked up to a vacuum pump can hold items on the lathe via suction.

Here is a link a commercial vacuum chuck made out of aluminum.

Here is a link to William Noble's very complete paper on vacuum chucking.

Douglas thanks for the link, there are some great ideas there. And that homemade red lathe at the bottom of the page is a trip, he could probably turn something 8 feet in diameter on that sucker.


----------

